#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Qual o Consumo em Watts com Alimentação 12V?

## NTurbo

Amigos, estou precisando de uma ajuda, estou tentando fazer uns cálculos para montagem de no-break e gostaria de saber qual o consumo em W qnd alimento em 12, 24 e 110V;

Mikrotik RB450G
Mikrotik RB1100
Switch intelbras de 24 portas


Estou precisando da ajuda de vcs pois estou querendo montar um no-break com um fornecedor meu, quero montar um projeto de acordo com as minhas necessidades, se aguem puder me ajudar fico grato..

----------


## douglasesmeriz

- O consumo em watts de qualquer equipamento elétrico não muda, independentemente da voltagem que você usa.
- A formula não poderia ser mais simples: Potência (W) é igual a= Tensão (V) X a Corrente (A)
Por exemplo: uma lâmpada de 100 W em 110 V tem uma corrente de 0,91 Ampéres
ou 100 = 110 X 0,91
Já uma lâmpada de 100 W em 12 V tem uma corrente de 8,34 A
Ou seja, Watt já é o valor utilizado para você saber o consumo independente da voltagem utilizada. Normalmente, nos equipamentos eletro-eletrônicos, a etiqueta de consumo já está expressa em watts. Some os valores, acrescente pelo menos uns 10% de perda (calor, equipamento ruim, etc) e você terá a corrente necessária para alimentar seu no-break. Vamos supor que o total de consumo do seu equipamento seja uns 200 Watts.
Você vai precisar de uns 17 amperes em 12 volts (baterias normalmente são 13,8 V então 14,5 amperes) só para os equipamentos. Como o consumo é em ampér/hora, você multipllica os amperes pelo tempo que quer que o sistema fique funcionando. 17 amperes X 5 horas = 85 amperes. Mais uns 10% de perda... 93,5 A. O que estou te passando não é um cálculo exatíssimo, mas na prática funciona muito bem.

----------


## rubem

RB450G dependendo do numero de portas em uso e consumo de 6 a 12W. Talvez com processamento em 100% ela chegue em 14W, nunca promovi isso pra medir.

RB1100 uns 15W de base, até 20W em full, mais uns 2W por porta usada.

Switch 24p comece com uns 5W de base e acrescente também uns 2W por porta usada.
(Por "porta usada" entenda-se porta com trafego, mas também nada de 50-100Mbps full-time, se for porta com trafego alto contabiliza 4W logo.

Como pode ver o consumo varia mais de 100% conforme o uso, em idle ou em full o consumo muda muito, não tem como estimar o consumo que terá sem levar em conta o trafego.
(No caso das RB's os serviços rodando também contam, entre bridge e um roteamento completo dá uma boa diferença)

----------


## FANTOXY

> - O consumo em watts de qualquer equipamento elétrico não muda, independentemente da voltagem que você usa.
> - A formula não poderia ser mais simples: Potência (W) é igual a= Tensão (V) X a Corrente (A)
> Por exemplo: uma lâmpada de 100 W em 110 V tem uma corrente de 0,91 Ampéres
> ou 100 = 110 X 0,91
> Já uma lâmpada de 100 W em 12 V tem uma corrente de 8,34 A
> Ou seja, Watt já é o valor utilizado para você saber o consumo independente da voltagem utilizada. Normalmente, nos equipamentos eletro-eletrônicos, a etiqueta de consumo já está expressa em watts. Some os valores, acrescente pelo menos uns 10% de perda (calor, equipamento ruim, etc) e você terá a corrente necessária para alimentar seu no-break. Vamos supor que o total de consumo do seu equipamento seja uns 200 Watts.
> Você vai precisar de uns 17 amperes em 12 volts (baterias normalmente são 13,8 V então 14,5 amperes) só para os equipamentos. Como o consumo é em ampér/hora, você multipllica os amperes pelo tempo que quer que o sistema fique funcionando. 17 amperes X 5 horas = 85 amperes. Mais uns 10% de perda... 93,5 A. O que estou te passando não é um cálculo exatíssimo, mas na prática funciona muito bem.


Já foi abordado por todos...
Vai uma dica como fazer na pratica...


Isso é para descobrir o consumo de corrente... na prática mesmo..
Após isso você irá conseguir dimensionar todos os outro valores (Potencia-Resistencia-Tensão-etc)

Para você utilzar o sistema de alimentação com nobreak´s em DC/DC e muito pratico.


Sucesso

----------


## rubem

Bom, quem tem dúvidas sobre diferenças de consumo conforme muda a tensão geralmenta também confunde VA com Watts.
Nobreaks são vendidos por VA, informamos os consumos em Watts, então não confunda eles na hora de dimensionar.

(O fator de potencia das fontes chaveadas de baixa tensão em RB's e switch's geralmente é de 0,5 a 0,6, então pra cada watt de consumo use 2 ou 2,2VA (100W numa fonte com fator de potencia de 0,5= 200VA)

Sem falar no rendimento das fontes, os valores que passei são na entrada DC do equipamento, se a fonte tiver rendimento de 80% (Geralmente é de 85-88%) precisa aumentar os valores em uns 25%, se o rendimento for de 90% aumentar só 11%.
Enfim, muita calculo pra um fato simples: Nobreak menos potente do mercado é de 400VA, ele dá conta de 1 RB45G, 1 RB1100 e 1 switch 24p, o problema é a bateria pequena que faz ele durar 3 minutos fora da tomada. Num nobreak de 600VA esse tempo melhora mas ainda fica pequeno, pra ter uptime decente só com bateria externa (Se no local tiver quedas prolongadas de energia, na maioria das areas urbanas não fica sem energia por mais de 2 ou 3 minutos)

----------

